# dishTV/Sling remote guide problem



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Anyone notice issues with the "Remote Viewing" guide ? I've had several instances lately where it does not load when I log in. I get a message,* "There were no results found in Everything on Grid." or "You currently have HD Channels Only selected."*
Did a soft reboot, re-signed in at my account, I can see my DVR stuff and can watch "Live" and change channels.

Thank you and


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have seen something like this with the iPhone app too... Sometimes you login and it will start to load the grid, but then stops... and you can't scroll it.

When that happens, I usually have to logout and then log back in.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I have seen something like this with the iPhone app too... Sometimes you login and it will start to load the grid, but then stops... and you can't scroll it.
> 
> When that happens, I usually have to logout and then log back in.


Thank you for the reply, it came back after a few hours......I suppose it's just a glitch. I have the channel numbers in my head for the ones I watch anyway, I just wondered if it was my stuff or others were seeing the same issue.


----------

